# Not to alter purpose and duration



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi 
I came to SA on a visit visa from India which had a clause "Not to alter purpose & duration of visit". However, I got a student visa and later a work permit(after 3 years) from within South Africa. Will this give me a problem at a later time? For example if I apply for a spouse visa for my spouse at the Indian consulate in India?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Any advice on this would be very helpful. thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

su8898 said:


> Hi
> I came to SA on a visit visa from India which had a clause "Not to alter purpose & duration of visit". However, I got a student visa and later a work permit(after 3 years) from within South Africa. Will this give me a problem at a later time? For example if I apply for a spouse visa for my spouse at the Indian consulate in India?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I am not 100% sure but I think the "Not to alter purpose and duration of visit" means if you get a visit visa you must not take up work you would need a different visa for that. Again not certain but I think that is what it means. I don't think you should have any problems if you apply for a spousal visa as that is a different visa from all the other visas you have already had.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi 2fargone
Thanks a lot for the advice. I was wondering if this clause on my initial visit visa would be a problem if I apply for dependent visa at the RSA consulate in India.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

All it means is that for the visitor's visa specifically you could not alter and extend it. Since you applied for a new permit (study) the conditions on the old permit didn't matter anymore.

I cannot see anything you should worry about except whether or not it will rain tomorrow.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi LegalMan
thanks a lot  Much appreciated


----------

